# TUG timeshare map



## moonstone (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this, I didn't really know where to put it.

I noticed a couple of errors while looking at the TUG timeshare locator map.

First, our home resort, The Beach Club at St Augustine (RCI #0890) at 2 Ocean Trace Rd., St Augustine Beach, FL  is not on the map at all.

Second,  Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas are showing as being on West Osceola Parkway just east of US (or SR?) 535 -not anywhere near Disney World.

Just thought you'd want to know.  

~Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks for the feedback!

if you mean the google map?  this was put together by a volunteer, ill contact here to see if we can get it updated!  thank you!


----------



## kwelty (Feb 12, 2016)

That map is a great resource and i use it all the time.  I would like to give a big thanks to the volunteer who put it together, I know it was time consuming to do.
Unfortunately, I don't think many tuggers know about it.  I'm not sure how to promote it, but it deserves more visibility.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 12, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> thanks for the feedback!
> 
> if you mean the google map?  this was put together by a volunteer, ill contact here to see if we can get it updated!  thank you!



Yes Brian, this one; http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


I agree, it is a great source of information,  thanks to whom ever put it together! 

~Diane


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 12, 2016)

This was created by Lifetime TUG Member Carol Bell, per the email link in the bottom left corner of the map. 

Coincidentally, I emailed her yesterday afternoon re another resort, and have not yet heard back from her.

I note the map was last updated in 2011.  Her last login to the bbs was September, 2015.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> This was created by Lifetime TUG Member Carol Bell ...



I've heard back from Carol and my info will be included in the next update to the map.  

To contact Carol, click on the link in the bottom left hand corner of the map.


----------

